# Diy Ignition



## astrom27 (Nov 28, 2010)

HI
I was just looking for a way to make my own ignition system for a spark
plug and found a few cool link others might like:

RC CDI Ignition  
http://www.ot40.com/cdi_ignition.htm


L-CHEAPO IGNITION SYSTEM
http://hnm.110mb.com/i.html

i was thinking of trying to make my own coil and i have most of the other
parts, has anyone else done something like this?

Chris


----------



## mh121 (Nov 28, 2010)

I use the l-cheapo one all the time. It gives a good spark at 6v using a small motorbike coil. I have used it with both the hall effect switch and with conventional points no problem at all.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------

